# You can now sign-in for WMA hunts (not quota) on-line!



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 19, 2013)

I just noticed that WRD has a place on-line now where you can sign-in rather than going to the check station to sign-in.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/hunting

I hunt Redlands often and it was always a bear to have to drive miles past the spot I hunt to the check station to sign-in.

Not to mention the extra hour of sleep it cost me on opening day!

Good job WRD!

Now if we could just go back to listing the WMA's in alphabetical order rather than by zone in the popular guide......?


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 19, 2013)

I like it too. They started doing that with Turkey season this past year.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 19, 2013)

you can use the DNR app on your phone to I think


----------



## Shane Whitlock (Aug 19, 2013)

pocket ranger on my droid phone....its free


----------



## Milkman (Aug 19, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I hunt Redlands often and it was always a bear to have to drive miles past the spot I hunt to the check station to sign-in.
> 
> Not to mention the extra hour of sleep it cost me on opening day!




As old as you are getting you may just wanna stay in that bed


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 19, 2013)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> I just noticed that WRD has a place on-line now where you can sign-in rather than going to the check station to sign-in.
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/hunting
> 
> ...





Well,,,,,There is alphabetical WMA index on page 39.....
Its better than nothing....


----------



## gacowboy (Aug 19, 2013)

Good reminder , Thanks !!


----------



## Conversion77 (Aug 21, 2013)

Now they can keep tabs on where and when you hunt.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 21, 2013)

Conversion77 said:


> Now they can keep tabs on where and when you hunt.



Uh, they could get that from the sign in sheet already. You still only have to sign in once per hunt. The only thing that changes is you don't have to waste the gas driving out of your way to sign in that 1st day. You still have to go in person for the check in hunts and get your paper permit.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 22, 2013)

Conversion77 said:


> Now they can keep tabs on where and when you hunt.





I thought that was the purpose of a sign-in sheet or
check in procedure ????????


----------



## Fire Eater (Aug 25, 2013)

Because of this I will hunt more WMA's this year...I hated having to drive to the check station at Cooper's Creek from where I intended to hunt...a good hour's drive or more.

Thank You, DNR!


----------



## Sargent (Aug 25, 2013)

Noticed this, too.  Glad they're doing it.


----------



## Etoncathunter (Aug 25, 2013)

Fire Eater said:


> Because of this I will hunt more WMA's this year...I hated having to drive to the check station at Cooper's Creek from where I intended to hunt...a good hour's drive or more.
> 
> Thank You, DNR!



Yup, I will e glad when they do this for check in hunts as well. I hunted Dawson last year for the 1st time, and it seemed like I had to drive 1hr round trip past where I wanted to hunt just to do the check in that 1st day.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 26, 2013)

Fire Eater said:


> Because of this I will hunt more WMA's this year...I hated having to drive to the check station at Cooper's Creek from where I intended to hunt...a good hour's drive or more.
> 
> Thank You, DNR!



For the check-in hunts you still have to go to the check-in station and fill out the paper cards. The only sign-in hunt for Coopers is the archery hunt so that's the only hunt you can use the on-line sign-in.


----------



## crdavis4 (Nov 9, 2013)

how do you sign in online? I'm new to GA and not having much success navigating thru the website.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Nov 10, 2013)

I thought you only had to sign in once anyway


----------



## k_g_b (Nov 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reminder I had forgotten about this


----------



## Glockit (Nov 23, 2013)

Does this apply also to non quota "check in" hunts? Good to see this, check station at West Point is about 30 minute drive from where I usually hunt.


----------



## 35 Whelen (Nov 23, 2013)

Glockit said:


> Does this apply also to non quota "check in" hunts? Good to see this, check station at West Point is about 30 minute drive from where I usually hunt.



No, online is for "sign-in" only.


----------



## REB 73 (Nov 29, 2013)

The guy you want to talk too is Chuck Waters with dnr.
Already gave him my 2 cents worth.


----------



## RossVegas (Nov 29, 2013)

35 Whelen said:


> No, online is for "sign-in" only.



That's why it wouldn't let me sign in for the pigeon gun hunt.


----------

